# you ever been catfished?



## UtahCrip (Feb 21, 2021)

you know you think you talking to a bad bitch online but on the other end of the screen its a big bearded male.

your man aint never been catfished.  all the thottys i get with i meet in real life. dont fucc with that online dating and social media just a way to snitch on yourself.


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2021)

I have bigger concerns than to look for a romantic relationship, lol

Reactions: Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 22, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am communicating with a woman on OKCupid who says that she is from the United States, but is currently living in Russia,





DemonDragonJ said:


> except that she and I have now been conversing for an entire year, as of this upcoming Wednesday, and she still is in Russia and has not given any indication of when she shall return to the United States,





DemonDragonJ said:


> which is a perfectly plausible story


is it really tho?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am communicating with a woman on OKCupid who says that she is from the United States, but is currently living in Russia, which is a perfectly plausible story, except that she and I have now been conversing for an entire year, as of this upcoming Wednesday, and she still is in Russia and has not given any indication of when she shall return to the United States, so, as unfortunate as it may be, she may not be entirely genuine.


Most likely a dude.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ Has she sent you dick pics yet?


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 23, 2021)

you got to murder them dudes. aint no other way. cant let it slide.


Jim said:


> I have bigger concerns than to look for a romantic relationship, lol


i aint ever been catfished and i aint looking for romantic relationships. your man just trying to get in them guts, miss me with that romance shit.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 23, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> you got to murder them dudes. aint no other way. cant let it slide.
> 
> i aint ever been catfished and i aint looking for romantic relationships. your man just trying to get in them guts, miss me with that romance shit.


400 miles you know. That shit would have put him out of pocket.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> because I have no reason to suspect, otherwise.


have you read this post?


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 24, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you believe that?
> 
> 
> 
> No, and I would prefer to believe that she is actually a woman, because I have no reason to suspect, otherwise.


I think you agree it sounds like a scam? There's a connotation that most scams are conducted by blokes. Whether that's right or wrong I'm not going to check.


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 3, 2021)

Sorta, was chatting with some guy from Scotland. After a while he confessed he had a wife and kids. Never talked to him again. He did remind me a bit of that Outlander guy so that was nice.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 3, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> Sorta, was chatting with some guy from Scotland. After a while he confessed he had a wife and kids. Never talked to him again. He did remind me a bit of that *Outlander* guy so that was nice.


I read that as homelander.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 3, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I read that as homelander.


Nah Jamie from outlander

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 3, 2021)

I once was catfishing as a nurdy boy on a dating app, it was depressing as fuck.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 3, 2021)

i once (well, more than once) made people think that i was a hot guy and it was super flattering but it does feel like a dick move to go further than that

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> Nah Jamie from outlander


There can only be one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 3, 2021)

someone used my partner's pictures to catfish a woman before, but the woman also turned out to be a catfish

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mider T (Mar 3, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> someone used my partner's pictures to catfish a woman before, but the woman also turned out to be a catfish


I don't think I like you.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Mar 3, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> what happened?


Nothing, I felt bad actually talking to someone. Just made me realize it’s kinda difficult for the guys out there.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 3, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> someone used my partner's pictures to catfish a woman before, but the woman also turned out to be a catfish


so step right out, there is no amount of crying i can do for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 3, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> so step right out, there is no amount of crying i can do for you


i think i've seen this film before

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 3, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> i think i've seen this film before


but did you like the ending?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 3, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> but did you like the ending?


folk off

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 3, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> folk off


exile

vilify

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Mar 3, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> someone used my partner's pictures to catfish a woman before, but the woman also turned out to be a catfish


Ah the old counter henge no jutsu. A classic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2021)

Yeah married women. Wasnt too serious though .


----------



## Francyst (Mar 4, 2021)

Nope. Everyone online is a man until I see a live video

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Mar 4, 2021)

Francyst said:


> Nope. Everyone online is a man until I see a live video



Why do you believe that?


----------



## Francyst (Mar 4, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you believe that?


Can't get catfished if you suspect everyones a catfish

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2021)

Francyst said:


> Can't get catfished if you suspect everyones a catfish


Can't suspect everyone is a catfish if you eat catfish.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JJ Baloney (Mar 5, 2021)

Can women get catfished???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (Mar 5, 2021)

Big Brain Biden! said:


> Can women get catfished???


i know of some incidents where women got catfished before  less commonly by other women pretending to be men, more commonly men pretending to be someone they're not

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 5, 2021)

I've always been immune to the wiles of thots.


----------



## Kingslayer (Mar 5, 2021)

Well it happened at the time i was using facebook early 2007-08 . Back then you could add anyone or random stranger would accept your friend request . 

I met this lady (catfished as guy obviously)  online  in a community server , we had group chat on Euro 2008 . I really did not know she was female untill when we were  having group skype chat . The entire thing was funny tbh , when we found out the person was actually girl . She did not want us to flirt with her or see her as woman . (One of the guy in the group ended up dating her and they are married with two kids).

We still joke around when i visit them to their place , she hates her catfish past .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Trinity (Mar 5, 2021)

yes, i have 
like three times lmao

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2021)

Yep. The person was like three times bigger than the image they used. I just said hello and left.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 5, 2021)

vodka genie said:


> yes, i have
> like three times lmao


How can  woman gets catfished xD  ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 5, 2021)

Big Brain Biden! said:


> Can women get catfished???


Impossible i would say but i have seen cheating case where guy uses dupe pics to lure them in dating and grab their bank account . So ya the situation of that happening is less than 5 percent.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trinity (Apr 5, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> How can  woman gets catfished xD  ?


the same way men can?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Apr 5, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> I once was catfishing as a nurdy boy on a dating app, it was depressing as fuck.



I find this really funny . Were you conducting social experiment  how it feels like single man from women's perspective  ?

I personally never used dating app. Facebook is basically tinder itself .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 5, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ you still talking to dude from Ruissa?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 5, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> First, it is a woman, and I actually sent her a message, yesterday, to wish her a happy Easter, and she did respond; why are you asking that?


did 'she' ask you for your routing number? just checcing to see how long you gonna keep talking to this person.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> did 'she' ask you for your routing number? just checcing to see how long you gonna keep talking to this person.



No, she did not, and, even if she had, I obviously would not provide her with such information; I work in technical support, so I take cyber-security _very_ seriously.


----------



## Natty (Apr 6, 2021)

I've been actually catfished once. The girl ended up being a completely different girl when we meet from her pictures. Apparently they were "old photos". Can't trick me, lady.

People have failed to catfish me several times online while chatting a bit, but I tend to reverse image search people who I think look _too _good, and its never failed me. Calling them out tends to be enjoyable. Somehow sometimes they tell me intimate details as to why they do it. They're surprised it hurts other people, so weird.

Idk if this counts. But some filters, they do a great job. I met a girl who looked really good on her pics, but in person.. It's the same person but just edited or has a good filter.

Not sure why people are surprised girls can be catfished. Guys pretend to be other guys just like girls do, and crossing the gender line happens too in both ways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## trance (Apr 6, 2021)

nah

i don't go on dating sites cuz i'm too busy browsing memes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Apr 7, 2021)

trance said:


> nah
> 
> i don't go on dating sites cuz i'm too busy browsing memes


But your on Nf apparently this is the place for all the “hook ups”. I do not get the appeal of that shit. If you don’t live with in an hour or two tops from me .. no thanks  but apparently dating from apps n shit you find people in your same city ? Never done it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 7, 2021)

Yeah, every day I come on NF

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## pfft (Apr 7, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> Yeah, every day I come on NF


If I see a post on nf I think of it as some gender less life form with the makings to have a personality that posts sentences.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 7, 2021)

pfft said:


> If I see a post on nf I think of it as some gender less life form with the makings to have a personality that posts sentences.


I just assume everyone is a white dude, but then I keep finding out everyone is black or asian and I'm just like

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## pfft (Apr 7, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> I just assume everyone is a white dude, but then I keep finding out everyone is black or asian and I'm just like


Are you a white dude ? Jw also lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 7, 2021)

pfft said:


> Are you a white dude ? Jw also lol


Well, I've birthed a caucasian child but that's all the hints you get!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2021)

The poll shows more people getting catfished then I expected


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 7, 2021)

Jim said:


> The poll shows more people getting catfished then I expected


Maybe the poll is catfishijg you into thinking that. Dastardly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 7, 2021)

Subarashii said:


> I just assume everyone is a white dude, but then I keep finding out everyone is black or asian and I'm just like


Imma add to the streak. I'm a Mexican American.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm a human from earth

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 7, 2021)

Mixed up brit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ippy (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm married with a bunch of kids now, but back during my single days, I made a killing on dating sites like OK Cupid and PoF (aka the Walmart of dating sites). I never did Tinder, just because I was never really just looking for hookups. 

I don't know if I was lucky or what, but the closest to "catfished" was during my first date with a pretty Latina who looked like she lost two cup sizes from her profile picture to real life. She was still large enough to make most women jealous anyway.

I partially benefited from working with and being friends with many nosy women who Facebook stalked most of my upcoming first dates.  I was also just cynical (and still am) and assumed that if someone looked too good to be true, it was probably just that.


----------



## pfft (Apr 8, 2021)

Seen this and thought of nf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

